# samba upgrade doc [solved]

## snIP3r

hi all!

yesterday portage offered me an upgrade for samba to version 3.4.6. after the successful installation and restart of the daemon i encountered that i could not access any of my shares. it seems that the auth method has changed. is there some doc available for migration from 3.0.x to 3.4.x? or do i have to use the official howto?

thx for help & greets

snIP3r

----------

## gentoo_ram

I didn't really find this documented anywhere, but based on files in /var/lib/samba/private, it seems the location and format of the SMB password file changed.  So you need to re-add all users to the password database again with 'smbpasswd -a'.  After I re-added my account, it started working again.

----------

## Jacek

According to samba release notes:

 *Quote:*   

> The default passdb backend has been changed to 'tdbsam'! That breaks existing
> 
> setups using the 'smbpasswd' backend without explicit declaration! Please use
> 
> 'passdb backend = smbpasswd' if you would like to stick to the 'smbpasswd'
> ...

 

----------

## snIP3r

hi all!

good news! 3.4.6 works with changing passdb backend to smbpasswd.

later i will check changing to new tdbsam passdb backend.

thx for help!

snIP3r

----------

## bfx81

why not a "eselect news" or post install warning about that? samba is a quite important package, sometimes an essential service in some production environment...

----------

## dog910

Access to the samba shares no longer worked after upgrading from 3.0.37 to 3.4.6 (after redefining the users to avoid problems with new pw dB). The "oav" use flag is no longer supported and the vscan files in e.g. /usr/lib/samba/vfs have vanished. /var/log/samba/log:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [2010/05/12 14:33:40,  0] smbd/vfs.c:175(vfs_init_custom)
> 
>   Can't find a vfs module [vscan-clamav]
> ...

 

According to samba.org dazuko should be used but sys-fs/dazuko is no longer in gentoo?

----------

## snIP3r

 *dog910 wrote:*   

> Access to the samba shares no longer worked after upgrading from 3.0.37 to 3.4.6 (after redefining the users to avoid problems with new pw dB). The "oav" use flag is no longer supported and the vscan files in e.g. /usr/lib/samba/vfs have vanished. /var/log/samba/log:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> [2010/05/12 14:33:40,  0] smbd/vfs.c:175(vfs_init_custom)
> ...

 

hi!

according to the samba doc it looks like only suse linux supports samba-vscan for samba > 3.0.25

http://www.openantivirus.org/projects.php#samba-vscan

http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/VFS.html#id2652728

i assume you have configured samba vscan as described here:

http://docs.huihoo.com/gentoo/resources/document-listing/quick-samba-howto.html

for the dazuko thing check here:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=273204

perhaps this helps...

snIP3r

----------

